# Assembler-Compiler



## Bunka (3. Dezember 2007)

So hab mir mal die drei ASM-Compiler angesehen:
MASM-Ist nur für Windows progen
TASM-Ist net kostenlos
NASM-Hat anderen Codesatz ohne Tutorial
Was soll ich machen?
Gibs unter NASM ein Emulationsmodus für MASM oder irgenetwas


----------



## stephsto (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

=> ASM-Compiler - ganz böse. Assembler sind keine Compiler!
Ansonsten ist das schon alles richtig. MASM ist der Hauseigene Microsoft Assembler, der mit Visual Studio und so weiter ausgeliefert wird. TASM ist meines Wissens das Pendant von Borland (Turbo Assembler), wobei sich mit TASM schon recht flexibel programmieren lässt. NASM (Netwide) wird oft bei Linux genutzt ist aber auch für Windows Programmierung zu gebrauchen, wobei natürlich ganz klar zu sagen wäre, warum man mit Assembler Windows Programme schreiben sollte? Viel zu Aufwendig. Dazu gibt es ja die Hochsprachen wie C und inline Assembler für mögliche Kniffe.

Das es so etwas wie einen Emulationsmodus geben könnte bezweifle ich stark, weil ich es mir rein theoretisch nicht vorstellen könnte wozu und wie das gehen sollte.

Um dir genaueres zu raten sollte man wissen, was du in Assembler machen willst.


----------



## LukeS (6. Februar 2008)

Hier gibts den TASM zum download:
http://vetusware.com/

Weiss aber nicht, wies mit der Lizenz aussieht.

Gruss LukeS


----------



## loopdruid (11. Februar 2008)

Find NASM am interessantesten, da es unter der LGPL veröffentlicht wird und unter nasm.sourceforge.net findet sich auch eine umfangreiche Dokumentation, die aber in Englisch ist.


----------

